# FAF rivalries?



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 25, 2009)

Just figured we should catalog any of the ongoing feuds between FAF users for posterity. (Also, any notable past rivalries would fit here as well.)

So far, the following come to mind:

Newf and myself
Mayfurr and Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs
David M. Awesome and Kidsune (David won)

Any others worth mentioning?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 25, 2009)

hi

Just insert names here:


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 25, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> hi
> 
> Just insert names here:


Archibald and Giszla
Clarissa and Ferguson
Michael and Sancho
QBert and Katamari
...


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 25, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Archibald and Giszla
> Clarissa and Ferguson
> Michael and Sancho
> QBert and Katamari
> ...


 No I meant
Fuck I don't like Ben anyways.
Don't forget to put that up.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 25, 2009)

I have feuds here, plenty of them. Can't pinpoint them but I know WolfBone is mad at me for saying nigger so much. :razz:


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Nov 25, 2009)

I think most everyone hates everyone on here it seems.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't have a feud with you, I just laugh at you all the time and get warnings/infractions for laughing.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 25, 2009)

me and everyone
right now anyways
im sure ill go back to somewhere between "ambivalent" and "youre okay" whenever my cunt stops hurting or whatever

oh wait
rostam the grey
i fucking hate that guy
i think he died, though
whatever

i still hate him


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 25, 2009)

The Hatfields and the McCoys.  :V


----------



## Azure (Nov 25, 2009)

Me an you, your momma and your cousin too.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 25, 2009)

Best thread in a long time.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 25, 2009)

cutterfl and everyone except me


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 25, 2009)

do i have a rivalry with anyone? einthecorgi maybe. or rakuen.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 25, 2009)

David and I have a long term rivalry.. well David thinks so anyway..
and Jelly thinks he is cool enough to be a rival so.. bah..

I really don't care about most people here, if your my friend, cool. If not, meh.

Though
Someone's been out to get me recently. it's weird...

Also, francis >(


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 25, 2009)

Can't think of any :V .


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 25, 2009)

Me and Wigger-Bone.

And Ceacar & Cloudchaser versus most of the forums.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 25, 2009)

Aurali said:


> and Jelly thinks he is cool enough to be a rival so.. bah..



yeah
but thats not really a rival
see, i dont like you a lot of the time
but sometimes its like "oh"
and then i dont read your posts

when rostam posted i used to read all of them and post some lengthy answer until he finally told me "i dont have time to read these articles, i know what i know" and then i never faf-posted articles ever again

so, he kind of won
but hey
at least im still hereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Dass (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm unsure of the level of significance, but I think myself and Rigor would count.

That registering with anyone's scales?


----------



## Jelly (Nov 25, 2009)

Dass said:


> I'm unsure of the level of significance, but I think myself and Rigor would count.
> 
> That registering with anyone's scales?



i dont even know who you are
then again, rigor posts in all the threads i dont care about
so whatever


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 25, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Also, francis >(


 I thought about it
but then I went nah, fuck it
You're not that important now.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 25, 2009)

Jelly: meh.

Thing about rigor is... she's.... well... err.. let's leave it that that.


FrancisBlack said:


> I thought about it
> but then I went nah, fuck it
> You're not that important now.



good. now you can move on.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 25, 2009)

Cutterfl, Cyberfox for sure...Then pretty much everyone else. :v Even I don't like my posts.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 25, 2009)

ashleyashes. i'm pretty sure he hates me, anyway. there. that's my rivalry.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 25, 2009)

This is a funny thread.

About half of the active posters hate nearly everyone else's guts.  Maybe an eighth of them are fucking each other or are romantically involved with each other.  The rest are cliques and apathetic loners.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 25, 2009)

Me and the forum software

Fuckin' bad gateway shit


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 25, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> I don't have a feud with you, I just laugh at you all the time and get warnings/infractions for laughing.


Yeah but Rigor eats infractions.


Tycho said:


> Maybe an eighth of them are fucking each other or are romantically involved with each other.  The rest are cliques and apathetic loners.


Most people here are furries so I'd have to say it's more than 1/8... wait make that 0 cybering doesn't count.
I don't have a nemesis... yet


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 25, 2009)

Aurali said:


> good. now you can move on.


what


----------



## Aurali (Nov 25, 2009)

Tycho said:


> This is a funny thread.
> 
> About half of the active posters hate nearly everyone else's guts.  Maybe an eighth of them are fucking each other or are romantically involved with each other.  The rest are cliques and apathetic loners.



which one am I? :/



FrancisBlack said:


> what



You know what.


----------



## Sinjo (Nov 25, 2009)

N-N-N-N-N-N-N-NAME DROP


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 25, 2009)

Aurali said:


> You know what.


 That? Psh.


----------



## Azure (Nov 25, 2009)

I pretty much hate all of you. Except Wolf Bone.  He's a pretty cool guy.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 25, 2009)

^ But...I love you! D8



CannonFodder said:


> Yeah but Rigor eats infractions.


The mods only give me warnings now. I'm wasting away 



Aurali said:


> Thing about rigor is... she's.... well... err.. let's leave it that that.


A bitch of cosmic proportions?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 25, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I pretty much hate all of you. Except Wolf Bone.  He's a pretty cool guy.



It's okay, I hate you too. (joking)

I only have bones of contention with....a few people. I don't like to name-drop though.

I can hint though. One of them is a Pocket Monster. I'd love to stuff it into a Pokeball, weight it with rocks, and then throw it into the ocean.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 25, 2009)

I could do with a little less "my husband" this and "my boyfriend" that but overall this is a nice place with a lot of cool guys pause not


----------



## Corto (Nov 25, 2009)

I hate that Xaerun asshole. But it's not really a silly "feud" or anything melodramatic like that, just pure hate.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 25, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I pretty much hate all of you. Except Wolf Bone.  He's a pretty cool guy.


;;


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 25, 2009)

Corto said:


> I hate that Xaerun asshole. But it's not really a silly "feud" or anything melodramatic like that, just pure hate.


ilu Corto <3


----------



## pheonix (Nov 25, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> *cutterfl *and everyone except me



Man is that guy an idiot. When is he gonna come around and make an ass out of himself again?



Tycho said:


> This is a funny thread.
> 
> About half of the active posters hate nearly everyone else's guts.  Maybe an eighth of them are fucking each other or are romantically involved with each other.  The rest are cliques and apathetic loners.



Damn. I fall into one of those assumptions.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 25, 2009)

Corto said:


> I hate that Xaerun asshole. But it's not really a silly "feud" or anything melodramatic like that, just pure hate.



This is a potential for genocide that I support. Otters with funny accents.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 25, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> This is a potential for genocide that I support. Otters with funny accents.


Pff, otters in general just need to go.

Except maybe Irreverent. He's got enough guns to be okay in my book.


----------



## Azure (Nov 25, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> ^ But...I love you! D8


My own mother doesn't love me...



Corto said:


> I hate that Xaerun asshole. But it's not really a silly "feud" or anything melodramatic like that, just pure hate.


You don't remember Xaerun when he was a fail troll on these forums.  You'd hate him even more. But yeah, fuck otters. Except Irreverent.  I'd totally do him.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 25, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> I think most everyone hates everyone on here it seems.



I hate everyone, too =3 **Hugz** <3


----------



## Azure (Nov 25, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I hate everyone, too =3 **Hugz** <3


Awwww, look.  It tried to be mean.  :3 It's cute. You only hate people who own exotic pets.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 25, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I could do with a little less "my husband" this and "my boyfriend" that but overall this is a nice place with a lot of cool guys pause not



i love you

no homo


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 25, 2009)

I have a feud with the country of Australia.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 25, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Awwww, look.  It tried to be mean.  :3 It's cute. You only hate people who own exotic pets.



**Growls and swats** >=C

Also, yeah, people who keep wild animals as pets suck =3


----------



## Dass (Nov 25, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> i dont even know who you are
> then again, rigor posts in all the threads i dont care about
> so whatever



*stares into distance*

Who the frak does know me?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 25, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> My own mother doesn't love me...


All that means is that I'm not your mother...



> You don't remember Xaerun when he was a fail troll on these forums.  You'd hate him even more.


This. If I had a dime for every unoriginal and unfunny post he ever made, I wouldn't be living in this piece-of-shit apartment.



> But yeah, fuck otters. Except Irreverent.  I'd totally do him.


This.


----------



## Bambi (Nov 25, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Just figured we should catalog any of the ongoing feuds between FAF users for posterity. (Also, any notable past rivalries would fit here as well.)
> 
> So far, the following come to mind:
> 
> ...


Since having gotten off of my male period, I don't think there's that much of a feud between us.

I mean, I still have you on ignore ... but I'm willing to respond to your posts; not sure if that's evident of a feud.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 25, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Since having gotten off of my male period, I don't think there's that much of a feud between us.
> 
> I mean, I still have you on ignore ... but I'm willing to respond to your posts; not sure if that's evident of a feud.


If there's anything between us, I'd say it's closer to a friendly rivalry right now.



LotsOfNothing said:


> I have a feud with the country of Australia.


Me too. Let's do lunch.


Dass said:


> *stares into distance*
> 
> Who the frak does know me?


Hahaha, wow. Over 1200 posts and you _still_ have no presence here. Must suck to be you, huh?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 25, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Pff, otters in general just need to go.
> 
> Except maybe Irreverent. He's got enough guns to be okay in my book.



This.
Personally can't talk shit about either Nylak or Irreverent.
All the other Otters are faggots, or sailors. Or pinko French kids.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 25, 2009)

Vintage said:


> i love you
> 
> no homo



lez be friends (lesbians)


----------



## Dass (Nov 25, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Hahaha, wow. Over 1200 posts and you _still_ have no presence here. Must suck to be you, huh?



I'm sure someone knows me.

Maybe it's because I never start anything...


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 25, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Me too. Let's do lunch.



Okay


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 25, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> This.
> Personally can't talk shit about either Nylak or Irreverent.
> All the other Otters are faggots, or sailors. Or pinko French kids.


I forgot about Nylak! O_O


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 25, 2009)

Wait? Who is my rival? OH YEAH anyone who is Offended by me being a womanizing ass.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 25, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I forgot about Nylak! O_O



She gonna lay dat hammer down on ya. :razz:


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 25, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Wait? Who is my rival? OH YEAH anyone who is Offended by me being a womanizing ass.



Feminazis and Rosie O'Donnell.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 25, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Feminazis and Rosie O'Donnell.


 Yeah that sums it up. Now being a "confident and assertive male" Is a bad thing apparently.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 25, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Blahblahblah.



Oh YEAH. _This_ guy. He's flippin' annoying =3

BTW, Australia sucks.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 25, 2009)

...

Cutterfl and Aurali

...and Carenath :/


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm flattered, Rigor Sardonicus. It really depends on what's going on at the moment. Like AzurePhoenix and I have gotten into to it on some stuff, but on other stuff we agree on. 



LotsOfNothing said:


> I have a feud with the country of Australia.


 
I know, fuck that place.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 25, 2009)

Since when we had rivalries on FAF?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 25, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I'm flattered, Rigor Sardonicus. It really depends on what's going on at the moment. Like AzurePhoenix and I have gotten into to it on some stuff, but on other stuff we agree on.


Well, I can remove you two from the list if you like. All I know is _I've_ never seen you guys agree with each other...



Crysix Corps said:


> Since when we had rivalries on FAF?


Just because there's no scorekeeping doesn't mean there are no rivalries or feuds.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 25, 2009)

Basil can give high fives BTW =3


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 25, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Just because there's no scorekeeping doesn't mean there are no rivalries or feuds.


hmmm true, after all I'm still the forum idiot unless someone took that position when I was away


----------



## Dass (Nov 25, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> hmmm true, after all I'm still the forum idiot unless someone took that position when I was away



I'm going to shakily insist that it's Newf before Rigor claims it's me.

Edit; damnit, that's apparently the wrong answer.
NOT HELPING MY OWN CAUSE!


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 25, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Basil can give high fives BTW =3


Cool :3



Crysix Corps said:


> hmmm true, after all I'm still the forum idiot unless someone took that position when I was away


Nobody could take over your position. You have tenure.
Although Dass is trying to. You and he should fight to the death for it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 25, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Nobody could take over your position. You have tenure.
> Although Dass is trying to. You and he should fight to the death for it.



eh...Dass can have it I went back to semi lurking now


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 25, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Well, I can remove you two from the list if you like. All I know is _I've_ never seen you guys agree with each other...


 
No, it's cool, I don't care. And we probably could agree on some stuff, but he either whines about America and its health care or whines about how bad Christianity is. Really, those are like the only two things he talks about on here.


----------



## Dass (Nov 25, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Although Dass is trying to. You and he should fight to the death for it.



*Dass's frostshock hits other person for 1 damage (245 or so overkill)
*Other person dies
*Dass gains 2 XP

Yayzorz.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 25, 2009)

For me, the collective existence of idiots and whiners.

And probably that DragonGoth66613 chick,
because calling her out on mallcore stupidity raises my goth cred.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 25, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Aurali



>(


----------



## Ratte (Nov 25, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> For me, the collective existence of idiots and whiners.
> 
> And probably that DragonGoth66613 chick,
> because calling her out on mallcore stupidity raises my goth cred.



BLACK AND/OR RED = GOTH

NECROING OLD FUCKING THREADS = GOTH

666 = GOTH

get with the times, bro :V


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 25, 2009)

Ratte said:


> BLACK AND/OR RED = GOTH
> 
> NECROING OLD FUCKING THREADS = GOTH
> 
> ...


Don't forget using scribbly fonts and shitty band lyrics to describe your RL disdain with life.
That makes you the gothust of ALL.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 26, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Don't forget using scribbly fonts and shitty band lyrics to describe your RL disdain with life.
> That makes you the gothust of ALL.



Or death threats and a fascination for blood.

Oh god, and everything decorated with pentagrams.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 26, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Or death threats and a fascination for blood.
> 
> Oh god, and everything decorated with pentagrams.


 I know a woman who has a fetish for satanic shit.

She bites.


----------



## Scarborough (Nov 26, 2009)

I want to be involved in a forum rivalry so I can tell somebody that their posts make me feel mostly angry-slash-nauseated-slash-borderline-constipated. Can this be arranged?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 26, 2009)

Scarborough said:


> I want to be involved in a forum rivalry so I can tell somebody that their posts make me feel mostly angry-slash-nauseated-slash-borderline-constipated. Can this be arranged?


I'm afraid you're simply not interesting enough for that :V


----------



## Scarborough (Nov 26, 2009)

Damn.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 26, 2009)

It's pretty fucking pathetic to even still remember *an internet handle* you haven't seen in months, let alone that you have a "rivalry" with it. It's also pretty fucking pathetic to talk about a "rivalry" between people who have not and never will draw guns on one another or even cross paths.


----------



## Azure (Nov 26, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> It's pretty fucking pathetic to even still remember *an internet handle* you haven't seen in months, let alone that you have a "rivalry" with it. It's also pretty fucking pathetic to talk about a "rivalry" between people who have not and never will draw guns on one another or even cross paths.


Stick em up, pilgrim.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 26, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> It's pretty fucking pathetic to even still remember *an internet handle* you haven't seen in months, let alone that you have a "rivalry" with it. It's also pretty fucking pathetic to talk about a "rivalry" between people who have not and never will draw guns on one another or even cross paths.


You know what's even more fucking pathetic? Taking this thread so fucking seriously.


----------



## Kommodore (Nov 26, 2009)

I don't know, I like or don't hate most everyone on the forums <3. Except that Bambi asshole, fuck him. 

Other than that though...


----------



## Beta Link (Nov 26, 2009)

Ehh, I don't mind most people here most of the time. Besides, I don't think I've even been here long enough to have a real feud with anyone.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 26, 2009)

Apparently I have one, enough so that her previous account disappeared. But that 'rivalry' is her invention, not mine.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 26, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> Apparently I have one, enough so that her previous account disappeared. But that 'rivalry' is her invention, not mine.



hey look it's a faggot


----------



## Aurali (Nov 26, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> Apparently I have one, enough so that her previous account disappeared. But that 'rivalry' is her invention, not mine.



who!!


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 26, 2009)

Aurali said:


> who!!


Shan't name names, in case "she's" given up on their petty feud like "she's" given up on everything else in "her" life.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 26, 2009)

this thread is going to turn into a cock thread

fuck you gaerun


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 26, 2009)

Ratte said:


> this thread is going to turn into a cock thread
> 
> THANKS XAERUN, YOU SEXY DEVIL



RATTE UR ART DISAPPEAR


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 26, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Basil can give high fives BTW =3



Awww :3 .

Also seeing as you're pretty much the cutest person here and thus the anti-me, you are now my internet nemesis Nargle.

En'garde :V .


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 26, 2009)

Nope. None to list.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Nov 26, 2009)

Don't you need to be trying to do something better than someone for them to be your rival? What are you trying to achieve better than someone else on a forum?


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 26, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Wait? Who is my rival? OH YEAH anyone who is Offended by me being a womanizing ass.


People hating you=\=rivalry.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 26, 2009)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Don't you need to be trying to do something better than someone for them to be your rival? What are you trying to achieve better than someone else on a forum?



I think she also meant anyone you may dislike/hate aswell.

There is no one on here I hate.


----------



## Ziff (Nov 26, 2009)

I don't have any enemies. I'm like a ninja. I sneak in and out No one sees me long enough to know me


----------



## Corto (Nov 26, 2009)

Yeah, it's about hate but, for the record, I am also better than Xaerun.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 26, 2009)

Corto said:


> Yeah, it's about hate but, for the record, I am also better than Xaerun.



Corto, you can be my official rival okay?


----------



## Nargle (Nov 26, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Awww :3 .
> 
> Also seeing as you're pretty much the cutest person here and thus the anti-me, you are now my internet nemesis Nargle.
> 
> En'garde :V .



Okay, lemme just modify Basil's high five trick into a punch =3


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Nov 26, 2009)

*Neutrality Rocks*

I'm like Switzerland! I'm neutral!


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 26, 2009)

Who's my rival now?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2009)

Me vs. Everyone.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Me vs. Everyone.


 Ret's go, Terray. :V


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Nov 26, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Me vs. Everyone.



(Except me. :3 (for several reasons ))


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Ret's go, Terray. :V



ARE YOU OK!?



Adelio Altomar said:


> (Except me. :3 (for several reasons ))



NO

ESPECIALLY YOU


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> ARE YOU OK!?


 YES, I AM OKAY!


----------



## SirRob (Nov 26, 2009)

No but I'm willing to make some. ^^


----------



## Hir (Nov 26, 2009)

Me VS Everyone CUZ I SO MISUNDERSTOOD


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 26, 2009)

Me versus Exunod. Not really seen in posts, but whatever.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 26, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Me versus Exunod. Not really seen in posts, but whatever.



i remember that :v back when you had the rabbit avatar.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 26, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i remember that :v back when you had the rabbit avatar.


When I was Chronic I had a rivalry with some dude I can't even remember and when I was Misfit I was arguing with Exunod and when I was Delirium I was arguing with Trpdwarf


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 26, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Me vs. Everyone.



Eminem is a furry?
im the Russia/Soviet Union here, im against former friends but end up being friends with them later on after a Cold War and nuke build up.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 26, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> When I was Chronic I had a rivalry with some dude I can't even remember and when I was Misfit I was arguing with Exunod and when I was Delirium I was arguing with Trpdwarf



now that you're shenzi, you can be my rival if you want c:


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 26, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> now that you're shenzi, you can be my rival if you want c:


You know I can't fight with you <3


----------



## Ratte (Nov 26, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> RATTE UR ART DISAPPEAR



whut



David M. Awesome said:


> Me vs. Everyone.



;A;


----------



## Jelly (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Neutrality Rocks*



Adelio Altomar said:


> I'm like Switzerland! I'm neutral!



switzerland is the most racist country ive ever been to


----------



## Azure (Nov 26, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> YES, I AM OKAY!


You deserve this


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 26, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> You know I can't fight with you <3



we'll be friendly rivals, like tom and jerry!


----------



## Ratte (Nov 26, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> When I was Chronic I had a rivalry with some dude I can't even remember and when I was Misfit I was arguing with Exunod and when I was Delirium I was arguing with Trpdwarf



I remember Misfit ;3


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 26, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> we'll be friendly rivals, like tom and jerry!



HARLEY YOU CAPITALIST PIG, I HATE YOU.
.
.
.
Lets be friends and stop the nuke building.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 26, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> we'll be friendly rivals, like tom and jerry!


*hits you with a frying pan* :V


Ratte said:


> I remember Misfit ;3


She was the biggest dyke


----------



## Lukar (Nov 26, 2009)

Um...

I dunno.

Anyone wanna be my rival?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 26, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> Eminem is a furry?
> im the Russia/Soviet Union here, im against former friends but end up being friends with them later on after a Cold War and nuke build up.


How old are you exactly?


----------



## Ratte (Nov 26, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> She was the biggest dyke



I know~ c:


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> YES, I AM OKAY!



BUSTAH WOLF



Ratte said:


> ;A;



Don't worry, that just means that we get to have angry sex. :3


----------



## Azure (Nov 26, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> When I was Chronic I had a rivalry with some dude I can't even remember and when I was Misfit I was arguing with Exunod and when I was Delirium I was arguing with Trpdwarf


Who the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Aurali (Nov 26, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Who the fuck are you talking about?



Shenzi has 1000 alts. all active, hell you might be a shenzi alt and not even know it...


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 26, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Shenzi has 1000 alts. all active, hell you might be a shenzi alt and not even know it...



maybe Shenzi is God and we are just her alts?


----------



## Ratte (Nov 26, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Don't worry, that just means that we get to have angry sex. :3



...:3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> BUSTAH WOLF


 DIET KICK


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 26, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> This is a potential for genocide that I support. Otters with funny accents.







Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Pff, otters in general just need to go.



D:




Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Except maybe Irreverent. He's got enough guns to be okay in my book.



<3



AzurePhoenix said:


> But yeah, fuck otters.  Except Irreverent.  I'd totally do him.



*O.O*


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 26, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> *O.O*



admit it, you want it.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 26, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Eh?



You're another one of my rivals :c


----------



## Azure (Nov 26, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> *O.O*


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 26, 2009)

Corto said:


> Yeah, it's about hate but, for the record, I am also better than Xaerun.


Yes, you are :3



Xaerun said:


> Shan't name names, in case "she's" given up on their petty feud like "she's" given up on everything else in "her" life.


How very magnanimous of "you". "I'm" sure "she'll" be glad to hear "it" :V



Irreverent said:


> <3


;3


----------



## Nocturne (Nov 26, 2009)

Me and grimfang.

Also me and Aurali >:C

And I dont like the way sharktheraptors been lookin at me, so he might be a rival too soon >:C


----------



## Aurali (Nov 26, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> Also me and Aurali >:C



Fine then. We are through... Ratte loves me more anyway >:[


----------



## Ratte (Nov 26, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Fine then. We are through... Ratte loves me more anyway >:[



I didn't know that a negative amount could be more than a positive amount.


----------



## Catte (Nov 26, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I didn't know that a negative amount could be more than a positive amount.


And that's the punch-line. 

woo-pish


----------



## Aurali (Nov 26, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I didn't know that a negative amount could be more than a positive amount.



buffer overflow <3


----------



## Ratte (Nov 26, 2009)

Aurali said:


> buffer overflow <3



No, seriously.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Nov 26, 2009)

I hereby declare myself to be neutral! 
Have fun with y'all's rivalries.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 26, 2009)

Ratte said:


> No, seriously.



I wasn't serious. I can't leave my GF for my BFF


----------



## Nocturne (Nov 26, 2009)

Aurali said:


> I wasn't serious. I can't leave my GF for my BFF



You'd better not, or I'll, or I'll... NOM YOUR FACE OFF >:C

Anyway, I just remembered a classic rivalry.  Gays vs straights in the blackhole


----------



## Catte (Nov 26, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> I hereby declare myself to be neutral!
> Have fun with y'all's rivalries.



You're now my rival in neutrality.


Hello paradoxical situations.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 26, 2009)

oh hey derailment


----------



## Ratte (Nov 26, 2009)

Drakea said:


> You're now my rival in neutrality.
> 
> 
> Hello paradoxical situations.



Don't you have a rivalry with Jashwa?  :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 26, 2009)

Wait did I hear someone say angry sex?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> You'd better not, or I'll, or I'll... NOM YOUR FACE OFF >:C
> 
> Anyway, I just remembered a classic rivalry.  Gays vs straights in the blackhole



There were straights in the Black Hole?



The Drunken Ace said:


> Wait did I hear someone say angry sex?



None for you. >:C





Ok, you can have some, too.  Bend over.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 26, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Um...
> 
> I dunno.
> 
> Anyone wanna be my rival?


I hate you. ):<


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 26, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Don't you have a rivalry with Jashwa?  :V


Nobody has a rivalry with Jashwa. He's too lame.

EDIT: Dammit, Adelio, put my quote back in your sig


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 26, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Ok, you can have some, too.  Bend over.


Nah, I'd rather sleep with Rigor.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 26, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Nah, I'd rather sleep with Rigor.


>:[


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 26, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> >:[


;D

Come on you would not mind.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 26, 2009)

Relevant.


----------



## Catte (Nov 26, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Don't you have a rivalry with Jashwa?  :V



... Yes, I do, that bastard stole my nickname.


----------



## Azure (Nov 26, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Nah, I'd rather sleep with Rigor.


Clearly, you've never seen the perfection that is David-kun.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 26, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Clearly, you've never seen the perfection that is David-kun.


Y'know, I've never seen it either. Got pictures?


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 26, 2009)

I hate all those non-entity users who take up valuable space by posting stuff that nobody is going to read. I have to waste *my* valuable time scrolling past them, do they have any idea how mildly inconvenient that is?

Assholes >:[

Another thing: How do some of them manage to rack up such huge post counts when they barely even exist? like nobody even knows they're here.
lol irony


----------



## Aurali (Nov 26, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Nah, I'd rather sleep with Rigor.



you have no idea where she's been.. have you?


----------



## Wreth (Nov 26, 2009)

I love everyone, except the people I don't.


----------



## Barak (Nov 26, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> I love everyone, except the people I don't.



I love you....NAH KIDDING


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 26, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Okay, lemme just modify Basil's high five trick into a punch =3



D: .


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Clearly, you've never seen the perfection that is David-kun.



:3 <3



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Y'know, I've never seen it either. Got pictures?



Azure not only has pictures, he has the naked ones D:


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Nov 26, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> :3 <3
> 
> 
> 
> Azure not only has pictures, he has the naked ones D:



:O








:3


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 26, 2009)

Aurali said:


> you have no idea where she's been.. have you?


 You could say the same about david yah know.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 26, 2009)

Apparently someone still has a bone to pick with me, a year old bone at that. ;insert eye roll here;

lol furries.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 26, 2009)

Aurali said:


> you have no idea where she's been.. have you?


He has more idea than you ever will, Jabba :V



David M. Awesome said:


> Azure not only has pictures, he has the naked ones D:


Just what I wanted to know


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> You could say the same about david yah know.



Oh, everyone knows where I've been. 8)



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Just what I wanted to know



Ah, you don't want to see those old photos... >///>

I'll take new ones for you.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 26, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Oh, everyone knows where I've been. 8)


PriestRevan's place and/or Denny's? :V



> Ah, you don't want to see those old photos... >///>
> 
> I'll take new ones for you.


Aw, thanks ^_^


----------



## Ratte (Nov 26, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Oh, everyone knows where I've been. 8)



Anywhere and everywhere? :V


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 26, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Anywhere and everywhere? :V


 I never saw him in the vagina I don't have.
And I look there pretty often.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 26, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> I never saw him in the vagina I don't have.
> And I look there pretty often.



vagina gnomes


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 26, 2009)

Ratte said:


> vagina gnomes


what

sand


----------



## Ratte (Nov 26, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> what
> 
> sand



oh god xaerun ew


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 26, 2009)

Ratte said:


> oh god xaerun ew


 I think there's sand in your penis


----------



## Ratte (Nov 26, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> I think there's sand in your penis



No, I wash my penis everyday.

And Xaerun isn't invited to play with it.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 26, 2009)

Ratte said:


> No, I wash my penis everyday.
> 
> And Xaerun isn't invited to play with it.


 I can't think of anything to say
and the flu has nothing to do with it


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 26, 2009)

Ratte said:


> No, I wash my penis everyday.


I wish mine twice a day sometimes xD


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 26, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I wish mine twice a day sometimes xD


 what the fuck poet
that's not washing


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm not a part of any rivalry, yay!

Although there appear to be so many rivalries here that if the arch-duck got in a drunken bar fight in Little Sarajevo or someplace like that, it would all be over everywhere, and I'd wind up at the end in a train car somehow responsible for it.



FrancisBlack said:


> I can't think of anything to say
> and the flu has nothing to do with it



Well, she has to wash it before putting it away.  Anyone who doesn't is just gross.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 26, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> what the fuck poet
> that's not washing


 Well No one likes having a messy penis. >=[


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Nov 26, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Anywhere and everywhere? :V



Wouldn't surprise me, judging from what he's told me.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> PriestRevan's place and/or Denny's? :V
> 
> Aw, thanks ^_^



I would never have sex in a Denny's >:C You'd get syphilis just from taking your clothes off in a place like that, it's gone airborne.



Ratte said:


> Anywhere and everywhere? :V



Yeah, pretty much.



FrancisBlack said:


> I never saw him in the vagina I don't have.
> And I look there pretty often.



Maybe you should have left the blindfold off, then.



Adelio Altomar said:


> Wouldn't surprise me, judging from what he's told me.



:3


----------



## Smokey_Kitty (Nov 26, 2009)

What the fack is FAF?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2009)

Smokey_Kitty said:


> What the fack is FAF?



You're posting on it :B


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 26, 2009)

Smokey_Kitty said:


> What the fack is FAF?


Fur Affinity Forums.

My rival: Whoever objects to my flirty nature.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 26, 2009)

Smokey_Kitty said:


> What the fack is FAF?



How the fuck did you get past the captcha in registration

I cannot believe you got past that without having someone figure it out for you

My god



The Drunken Ace said:


> My rival: Whoever objects to my flirty nature.



You're not a flirt, you're a lech >:V


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 26, 2009)

Drakea said:


> ... Yes, I do, that bastard stole my nickname.


<3


----------



## Smokey_Kitty (Nov 26, 2009)

Tycho said:


> How the fuck did you get past the captcha in registration
> 
> I cannot believe you got past that without having someone figure it out for you
> 
> My god


Hey shut up... I try to avoid thinking when I don't need too


----------



## Aurali (Nov 26, 2009)

Smokey_Kitty said:


> Hey shut up... I try to avoid thinking when I don't need too



this is bad. welcome to the forums though...


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 26, 2009)

lawl avoiding thinking.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 26, 2009)

Smokey_Kitty said:


> What the fack is FAF?



...

...

....

/facewall


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 26, 2009)

I've got a proposition here I'm sure you'll all find acceptable.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 26, 2009)

Ratte said:


> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



hey now.. you asked me that when we were new.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 26, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> lawl avoiding thinking.


lawl inability to think.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 26, 2009)

Excuse my while I sit and behold the wonder of a silly silly situation.


Jashwa said:


> lawl inability to think.


Oh I think I just rather let my rod do it for me.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 26, 2009)

Aurali said:


> hey now.. you asked me that when we were new.



wat


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 26, 2009)

I rival no one. Except Mr.crowly that cocky SOB. >.>


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 26, 2009)

I will rival anyone on this website for money... 

Oh, wait... That makes me a capitalist....

I guess that means that half of this site automatically hates me.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> I will rival anyone on this website for money...
> 
> Oh, wait... That makes me a capitalist....
> 
> I guess that means that half of this site automatically hates me.



I love capitalism

Because I'm not a pussy


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 26, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> I will rival anyone on this website for money...
> 
> Oh, wait... That makes me a capitalist....
> 
> I guess that means that half of this site automatically hates me.



Capitalist pig!  >C


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 26, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I love capitalism
> 
> Because I'm not a pussy


 
Might is Right, bitches.


----------



## lobosabio (Nov 26, 2009)

What?  Rivalry?  I'm too obscure to have a rival.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2009)

lobosabio said:


> What?  Rivalry?  I'm too obscure to have a rival.



hey bby I missed you :-*


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 26, 2009)

lobosabio said:


> What? Rivalry? I'm too obscure to have a rival.


 
You are going to offend everyone who thinks that they are a true, hardcore goth kid. Because your user title. Tanz der mussolini.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 27, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> lawl inability to think.


lawl inability to troll


----------



## Azure (Nov 27, 2009)

Jesusfish is my rival, because he has way more haters than I'll ever have.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2009)

Jesusfish is my rival, because I must have the largest nose on the forum. oGo


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 27, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Jesusfish is my rival, because he has way more haters than I'll ever have.


 
Hitler is my rival, because everyone hates him for some reason, and yet not enough people hate me.



David M. Awesome said:


> Jesusfish is my rival, because I must have the largest nose on the forum. oGo


 
Bruce Cambell is my rival, because only he has a chin which could rival my own.


----------



## Milo (Nov 27, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> hey bby I missed you :-*



not very faithful are ye |:V


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 27, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Cutterfl, Cyberfox for sure...Then pretty much everyone else. :v Even I don't like my posts.


Both deserve permaban.


----------



## Ben (Nov 27, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> No I meant
> Fuck I don't like Ben anyways.
> Don't forget to put that up.



The genericness of my username makes this very confusing for me. ):



Also, rivalries on the internet are silly. GRADE SCHOOL POLITICS, AWYAH \:V/


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 27, 2009)

Ben said:


> Also, rivalries on the internet are silly.


Silly or not, they happen.

Though I'm not sure how this thread got so derailed. The main idea was to list pairs of users who can be counted on to argue in any thread they appear together in. Like Tycho's thing about duelists, basically.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 27, 2009)

Ben said:


> The genericness of my username makes this very confusing for me. ):
> 
> 
> 
> Also, rivalries on the internet are silly. GRADE SCHOOL POLITICS, AWYAH \:V/


 I've never seen someone else named Ben.
It's weird.

Well, outside of Lost.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 27, 2009)

Ben said:


> The genericness of my username makes this very confusing for me. ):



Too bad he was obviously referring to you.. Who really likes you anyway?




XD


----------



## Ben (Nov 27, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> I've never seen someone else named Ben.
> It's weird.



Oh okay, because I was about to say, it'd be odd to hate someone you don't actually know. :B




			
				Aurali said:
			
		

> Too bad he was obviously referring to you.. Who really likes you anyway?



Oh, the irony. :3c


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 27, 2009)

Ben said:


> Oh okay, because I was about to say, it'd be odd to hate someone you don't actually know. :B
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But
We were childhood friends
Did you forget already ;_;


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 27, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> But
> We were childhood friends
> Did you forget already ;_;


Yeah, you two fought against the Heartless together! D:


----------



## Ben (Nov 27, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> But
> We were childhood friends
> Did you forget already ;_;



I'm afraid that amnesia dust just cleaned my memory right up! Shame too, I bet you were a real great fell'er to be around... :'(


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 28, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> There were straights in the Black Hole?



Forgot Topaz and I already eh? For shame!


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh hey, I've got some:

Tyvulpine: LOLCOW INFINATE

Myself: Because before I actually had priorities, I was like you popumalar kidz


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 28, 2009)

Sugarmental and myself. >:[. Gahdammot I hate her.


----------



## Conker (Nov 28, 2009)

I has no rivals.

And Dass, I KNOW WHO YOU ARE!

But that may or may not be a good thing. Damn your WoW avatar


----------



## Grimfang (Nov 28, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> Me and grimfang.



Oh, you still post here.
I'm not answering your next two phone calls, fyi.


I'm going to taking this moment to share some love with Xaerun. Fuck those haters, man. You probably won't even see this post. But I still love you.


*sighs*
Dammit.


----------



## Azure (Nov 28, 2009)

Xaerun is a sexy otter.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 28, 2009)

ME and whoever hates me.

Me and whoever is dumb as a post (Jashwa)


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 28, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> ME and whoever hates me.
> 
> Me and whoever is dumb as a post (Jashwa)


The irony of this statement amuses me to no end .


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 28, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> The irony of this statement amuses me to no end .


Whats ironic about a narcissistic borderline megalomaniac who has a by no means low intellect finding a 16 your old child dumb?


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 28, 2009)

Its me against FAF >:3


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 28, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Xaerun is a sexy otter.


Oh shit, they can hide the part where it says "Edited by" now? D:


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 28, 2009)

I despise every one of you guys. Burn in Hades.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 28, 2009)

Hottigress said:


> I despise every one of you guys. Burn in Hades.


Unfortunately, most of us have no idea who you are.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 28, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Oh shit, they can hide the part where it says "Edited by" now? D:



administrators can yes... though, don't think Xae did that


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 28, 2009)

Aurali said:


> administrators can yes... though, don't think Xae did that


Well, I can't see any reason not to think that. This _is_ Xiggy we're talking about here :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 28, 2009)

Hottigress said:


> I despise every one of you guys. Burn in Hades.



I would of Hades existed


----------



## Ben (Nov 28, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Well, I can't see any reason not to think that. This _is_ Xiggy we're talking about here :V



Despite hardly even knowing the guy, I can attest to the fact that he is a menace to society.

Those darn admins.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 28, 2009)

Ben said:


> Despite hardly even knowing the guy, I can attest to the fact that he is a menace to society.
> 
> Those darn admins.


Ehh, he's a menace to society in the same way that pop-up ads and Bananaphone are/were.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 28, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Whats ironic about a narcissistic borderline megalomaniac who has a by no means low intellect finding a 16 your old child dumb?


The fact that he butchers the English language while claiming to be a poet and lacks the reasoning skills of a pre pubescent middle schooler.  

Also, the fact that he assumes things about people without knowing anything.

PS:  I'm 19 and I'm smarter than you are.  It's ok.  Your life will go on.



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Oh shit, they can hide the part where it says "Edited by" now? D:


I laughed.  Hard.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 28, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I laughed.  Hard.


Aww, thanks. I only wish I could say this about your posts in return.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 28, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Aww, thanks. I only wish I could say this about your posts in return.


It's ok. 

I don't post for the sake of others anymore, as long as I make myself smile, that's all that matter.


----------



## Isen (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah I'm pretty innocuous.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> Forgot Topaz and I already eh? For shame!



who are you



AzurePhoenix said:


> Xaerun is a sexy otter.



He has hair as big as XBox



Jashwa said:


> PS:  I'm 19 and I'm smarter than you are.  It's ok.  Your life will go on.



You're both posting on a furry forum.  Everyone loses.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 28, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> It's ok.
> 
> I don't post for the sake of others anymore, as long as I make myself smile, that's all that matter.



On the Internet, self-gratification > all.

Truth.


----------



## Vivianite (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't have any rivals.  At least, i don't think i do. >.>


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 28, 2009)

Shit thats annoying man


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 28, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> It's ok.
> 
> I don't post for the sake of others anymore, as long as I make myself smile, that's all that matter.


So you're not only unfunny, but narcissistic? Wow, sounds like someone else around here I know..


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 28, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> So you're not only unfunny, but narcissistic? Wow, sounds like someone else around here I know..


 >=[


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 28, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> >=[


Not you.


----------



## Azure (Nov 28, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Not you.


I'll bet he thinks a narcissist is somebody who assists narcs.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 28, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I'll bet he thinks a narcissist is somebody who assists narcs.


Possibly xD


----------



## Lazydabear (Nov 28, 2009)

As much as I deal with Insults and jokes, I know Rigor would go on the deep end to piss me off. I don't really consider you a Rival Rigor there no point in making you one.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 28, 2009)

LizardKing is my rival.  >>>>>>>>>>>>>:C  That bastard makes me spill my chocolate milk from laughing too hard at times.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 28, 2009)

Tycho said:


> apathetic loners.



Fairly certain I fall here.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 28, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> So you're not only unfunny, but narcissistic? Wow, sounds like someone else around here I know..


Who?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 28, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Who?


I could tell you, but he'd edit my post to say "Corto"...
And I'm _not_ talking about Corto, so there's a hint.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 28, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Not you.


K good cuz it sounded like me.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 28, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I could tell you, but he'd edit my post to say "Corto"...
> And I'm _not_ talking about Corto, so there's a hint.



Haha.

I know who you're talking about.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 28, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I could tell you, but he'd edit my post to say "Corto"...
> And I'm _not_ talking about Corto, so there's a hint.


Is it Xaerun?  

I know you like to rip on him.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Haha.
> 
> I know who you're talking about.


I should certainly hope so. I made it pretty obvious.



Jashwa said:


> Is it Xaerun?
> 
> I know you like to rip on him.


You knew that? _Really?_ D8


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 28, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You knew that? _Really?_ D8


Actually, I only had a hunch.


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 28, 2009)

no one, because i don't care enough to hate anyone


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 28, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> no one, because i don't care enough to hate anyone


Okay. We get it. You're lazy. :V


----------



## Ratte (Nov 28, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I should certainly hope so. I made it pretty obvious.



Xaerun doesn't like Corto because Corto never used lube on their first time.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Xaerun doesn't like Corto because Corto never used lube on their first time.


 lawl rough riding.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 28, 2009)

Rigor be my rival so I can hatefuck


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 28, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Rigor be my rival so I can hatefuck


But I don't actually hate you and we don't fuck to begin with.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 28, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> But I don't actually hate you and we don't fuck to begin with.


I'm an e-slut, we can change that


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 28, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I'm an e-slut, we can change that


Rigor's a fully matured adult though D:


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 28, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I'm an e-slut


Since when? You weren't much of one when we were e-dating 



Jashwa said:


> Rigor's a fully matured adult though D:


I'm not _fully_ matured D:
I still hang out with you kids rather than getting a real job, y'know...


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 28, 2009)

lol


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 28, 2009)

With all this hate around, I feel left out...

D= 

<.<
>.>

*goes to punch his invisible nemesis*


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 28, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> With all this hate around, I feel left out...
> 
> D=
> 
> ...


 Hey
I can hate you too
Everyone deserves a little, no?


----------



## Azure (Nov 28, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> He has hair as big as XBox


It is magnificent and large.  Just like your junk.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 28, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> It is magnificent and large.  Just like your junk.


Has everyone on FAF seen David's junk but me? Now I feel left out too


----------



## Vivianite (Nov 28, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Has everyone on FAF seen David's junk but me? Now I feel left out too



you are not alone.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> It is magnificent and large.  Just like your junk.



Stop, you're making me blush



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Has everyone on FAF seen David's junk but me? Now I feel left out too



Not EVERYONE

Only special people :3c


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 28, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Not EVERYONE
> 
> Only special people :3c


How much does it cost to be 'special'?


----------



## Ratte (Nov 28, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Not EVERYONE
> 
> Only special people :3c



:3?


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> :3?


Ratte, you don't even like penises.  Get out.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> How much does it cost to be 'special'?



Honey, you couldn't afford it u_u



Ratte said:


> :3?



:3


----------



## Nick (Nov 29, 2009)

I would have to say Drunken Ace and Marodi is getting to be a good one lolol


----------



## Aurali (Nov 29, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I could tell you, but he'd edit my post to say "Corto"...
> And I'm _not_ talking about Corto, so there's a hint.



Sweetheart, if you don't like them changing your posts like that, report them. they really aren't supposed to anyway.

hey eli look what I can do :V


----------



## Ratte (Nov 29, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Sweetheart, if you don't like them changing your posts like that, report them. they really aren't supposed to anyway.
> 
> hey eli look what I can do :V



inb4 ratte stop doing that


----------



## Lazydabear (Nov 29, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Okay. We get it. You're lazy. :V


 

Finally, now you get it .


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 29, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Not EVERYONE
> 
> Only special people :3c



Bet I could count them all on one hand.  |3


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 29, 2009)

Lazydabear said:


> Finally, now you get it .


No, _Lazyredhead_ is lazy. You're just braindead.


----------



## Aden (Nov 29, 2009)

Aden and most everyone in music threads :T


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Bet I could count them all on one hand.  |3



You must have a lot of fingers on that hand =o


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Nov 29, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Has everyone on FAF seen David's junk but me? Now I feel left out too



Actually, he offered to show me some last year but I declined. :3

Besides, it's probably nothing special anyway. :V


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Actually, he offered to show me some last year but I declined. :3



You wish.


----------



## Lazydabear (Nov 29, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> No, _Lazyredhead_ is lazy. You're just braindead.


 
No, just annoying to you which is true?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 29, 2009)

Lazydabear said:


> No, just annoying to you which is true?


Both are true.


----------



## Azure (Nov 29, 2009)

Aden said:


> Aden and most everyone in music threads :T


Metal sucks.


----------



## Grimfang (Nov 29, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Has everyone on FAF seen David's junk but me? Now I feel left out too



I could call on an old debt of his to me (awesome juice, anyone?). I've granted pardon, though.


----------



## Aden (Nov 29, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Metal sucks.



No just a lot of it


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 29, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Metal sucks.


This is true.


Grimfang said:


> I could call on an old debt of his to me (awesome juice, anyone?). I've granted pardon, though.


Why would you do such a thing? D:


----------

